
How Wendy's Became the "Mean Girl" of Twitter - dpflan
https://www.wsj.com/articles/you-want-snark-with-those-fries-no-one-is-safe-from-wendys-tweets-1500995026
======
subie
Archive so you can read without login:
[http://archive.fo/SNXii](http://archive.fo/SNXii)

